# Debit Card



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anybody out there know if our debit cards work in France to withdraw money from the ATMs?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Look on the back of the debit card and notice the "Cirrus, accel, acculink, the exchange, interac...", if the ATM in France has those same fund transaction agents, then yes you can withdraw money with a nominal service charge of about $5 - $10. Of course if you will be withdrawing money in France, you will be receiving Euros at the posted bank exchange rate at that time.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

*Using debit card in Europe*

The only thing I would add to jobber's comment is if your debit card has a 5 digit pin number it may not work in Europe. Of course that was a couple of years ago. Check with your bank to confirm if restriction has changed.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Further to what I mentioned earlier, better to also call your bank and go onto the internet to see which banks in France takes your ATM. Saves you the hazzle when you're there trying to look for a specific ATM.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You could also consider other things such as traveller's cheques, some services like Visa Cash cards, and bringing a few euros with you as well. I myself can't stand paying the huge fees that these ATM's may demand for foreign money withdrawals.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> You could also consider other things such as traveller's cheques, some services like Visa Cash cards, and bringing a few euros with you as well. I myself can't stand paying the huge fees that these ATM's may demand for foreign money withdrawals.


Our daughter is going on a school trip to France. They had advised against Traveller's cheques, I guess because they don't want the whole group waiting outside a bank. At times it can take quite a long time. We got her a prepaid Visa card (gift certificate) but I worry a little that it won't get accepted as easily as here.

Thanks everybody for your input.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes 4 number pins and i think my daughter needed it to be a chequing account?


----------



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

waterlilly said:


> Our daughter is going on a school trip to France. They had advised against Traveller's cheques, I guess because they don't want the whole group waiting outside a bank. At times it can take quite a long time. We got her a prepaid Visa card (gift certificate) but I worry a little that it won't get accepted as easily as here.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your input.


I think prepaid visas are the worst way to go in terms for getting your money's worth,

- my beliefs - they charge you service charge to use, to check balance etc

- what I know - if you had 30 buckets left in the card and you try to pay for 40 bucks worth of stuff adding on 10$ cash, it wont work..

You would have to get the exact balance on the card tell the cashier to punch that in, but then again there's a service charge.for checking balances


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bother with traveller's cheque. Most banks will not even accept them in France. 
When I travelled to Paris on a holiday, I went to my bank and changed my PIN code on my debit card to a 4 digit because it will not work otherwise. You should also contact Visa if you plan on taking your credit card with you and let them know you are travelling because otherwise there is a risk of the credit card holding the account if they see a sudden usage in a different country and they think it may be stolen.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Since the trip is for your daughter for a school trip. Cash is the best way to go. Gives her empowerment to maintain a fixed budget for daily expenditures. Plus having your money exchanged here will definitely save on transaction service charges - you only get charged once at the exchange companny. Have a safe fun trip.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I've taken students on 3 European tours and other trips all over the world. Things have changed a little over the years but I'll tell you what we recommend to our students. 

4 pin debit cards are the best way to go. 
She'll have to get cash from time to time because debit rarely works at the merchant tills. It has in the past but you can't always guarantee it (it is getting better). 

Prepaid Visas have worked but I have had students 2 years ago and had some problems with them. 

Waking around with just cash is a little dangerous. I travel with students at least twice a year and there is always someone who loses their money or wallet. They are often honest mistakes but you don't want everything gone in 1 second. 

We tell the kids to keep their bank cards with their passports and guard them with their lives. Losing a passport is much easier to replace than a lost bank card when you're in Europe..(make sure you take a photocopy of the passport and keep one at home and maybe one at the school... If they don't already do that)

Absolute worst case if the bank card is lost... Money can be wired through Western Union. I've had to do that for students in the past. We then took the large about of money and evenly distributed it amongst the chaperones and dished out the money when this student needed it just so she didn't have to walk around with such a large sum.

I hope this helps! How exciting. Student travel is great and exposes them to the world!

How long will she be gone for?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Scherzo, thank you so much for all that info! She will be travelling with some cash, her prepaid visa as well as her debit card. I was going to get her more Euros but your reply made me decide against it  I will also send the chaperones an email regarding your suggestion on Western Union. 
She will be gone for two weeks, lucky girl.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem. Shoot any other questions you may have or check with their chaperone team. The western union thing is only good for absolute emergencies but nice to know. I've seen the western union in Paris, Florence and Venice.... Hahah. 

The other thing that remember was that one parent had set their phone to somehow deny collect calls... That was fun. We couldn't get a hold of the parent to get the transaction # for western union!


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

i used my Vancity bank card in many countries across the world, US, AUS, NZ to name some. always worked even jsut for little purchases in stores like 7-11.

didnt read rest of the thread just answering orginal question


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

In the past I have encountered places where debit/credit is not accepted, so it's always good to have a bit of cash. I have personally never used debit abroad due to their extortionate fees, and have relied on my credit card (not as practical for a student, I know). But yes, even if using a credit card, be sure to call the card issuer beforehand to let them know where/when you will be going.


----------

